# Plants Turning Brown



## msw4477 (Nov 3, 2013)

What would be the most common reasons for plants to turn brown. My 10 gal with 5 globefish has been running since 11/1. Chemistry is perfect according to the API Master Freshwater test kit. One of the plants is a Bolbitis heteroclita (El nino fern) and the other a Bacopa Caroliniana.

Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well...the light is the most important part and you left that out. What type fixture, bulbs, spectrum, lighting schedule.... Bacopa is a really easy plant. If it isn't doing well it is probably from a lack of light. The API master kit doesn't help you for plants. Plants do very well with ammonia/nitrite/nitrate rich tanks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The el Nino fern is more of a terrerium plant. It usually does not do too well submerged. 

The other may be starving of light. What is the lighting setup you have?


----------



## msw4477 (Nov 3, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Well...the light is the most important part and you left that out. What type fixture, bulbs, spectrum, lighting schedule.... Bacopa is a really easy plant. If it isn't doing well it is probably from a lack of light. The API master kit doesn't help you for plants. Plants do very well with ammonia/nitrite/nitrate rich tanks.


OK. I have a Marineland Single Bright Led Lighting system with Blue and white 60 mW LEDs- 300 lumens with shimmer effect. I have the light on for 12 hours and the Lunar LED Lamps on for 12 hours.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A double bright might do it, but from what I hear about them, even that is unlikely. At least that light is in the right spectrum. I think you just don't have enough. Enough to keep them alive for a little while, but not strong enough to keep good healthy growth. Is the area where it is turning brown the lower leaves?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed. The single bright is good for low light plants like java fern anubias and some crypts. Not really good for the bacopa as it needs high lighting. And again the El Nino, non aquatic. Takes a ton of work to attempt to get it submerged and then it is not promised to not rot.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I read one article where the person said that the double bright will grow plants in the med light range.
I bought one, not because of that article, but just wanted to try an LED light and didn't have much to spend on it
and when I saw a sale I jumped on a Double Bright. I kept it in a ten G tank for 3 weeks and there was no growth in there
during that week. Have a mixture of med and low light plants, mostly low, so there should have been some even if just
a small amount of growth. No I didn't take a before and after picture but I watched the plant tops very carefully at that
time and any growth was very minimal...less than what usually happens in there with the old T8 lights it had.
I'm trying to co-sign what was said about the single bright NOT being enough light for most plants even in the low light
level of plants.
A word of caution though: That light was made early on in the LED type of light beginning and was never up-graded to
what the more recent ones have as far as spectrum is concerned. This is not a reference to the "accent" type of newer
lights, but the more mainstream type. The newer ones start at four times as effective at growing plants and usually if you
use one of them you will have at least 40-60 PAR meaning med light. You CAN encounter a need for CO2 if you switch to
one of those in order to keep the algae in control.
My currant feelings on them are don't want/need/good by for now. So I would suggest you ask a more experienced person/w
with those lights(LED) for suggestions on which one will suite your needs and if appropriate tell them you don't want to need
any CO2 use in your tank(s) with it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Raymond S. said:


> I read one article where the person said that the double bright will grow plants in the med light range.
> I bought one, not because of that article, but just wanted to try an LED light and didn't have much to spend on it
> and when I saw a sale I jumped on a Double Bright. I kept it in a ten G tank for 3 weeks and there was no growth in there
> during that week. Have a mixture of med and low light plants, mostly low, so there should have been some even if just
> ...


This is good to know! I figured it was good for the lower end of plants but I guess I know better now. 

As for a fixture that does work, for lower end lighting, I have a Current USA Satellite+ fixture. I love it. Looks nice, has the shimmer effect, cheap enough and a remote makes it convenient. I know several people double up on the fixtures for a nice high lighting effect.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Went hunting the PAR values for the lights mentioned. 

just so you know,
Values between 10-30 are considered low light.
Values between 30-80 are considered medium light.
Values between 80-120 are considered high light.

Marineland Single bright:
18-24" fixture: 8 PAR @ 12", 3 PAR @ 24"
24-36" fixture: 10 PAR @ 12", 4 PAR @ 24"
36-48" fixture: 11 PAR @ 12", 4.5 PAR @ 24"
48-60" fixture: 16 PAR @ 12", 6 PAR @ 24"
Notes: Probably not suitable for even low light plants unless the tank is very shallow.

Marineland Double Bright:
18-24 inch fixture: 30 PAR @ 12", 17 PAR @ 24"
24-36 inch fixture: 35 PAR @ 12", 19 PAR @ 24"
36-48 inch fixture: 54 PAR @ 12", 26 PAR @ 24"
48-60 inch fixture: 73 PAR @ 12", 35 PAR @ 24"
Notes: Should provide low light for most tanks, depending on fixture size.

Taken from The Planted Tank.net
LED Lighting Compendium

This is very good information to know for all who are wanting to grow plants.


----------



## msw4477 (Nov 3, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> A double bright might do it, but from what I hear about them, even that is unlikely. At least that light is in the right spectrum. I think you just don't have enough. Enough to keep them alive for a little while, but not strong enough to keep good healthy growth. Is the area where it is turning brown the lower leaves?


Yes,I would say mainly on the lower leaves.

What light would you recommend for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazon.com: Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 24-Inch: Pet Supplies

Ive heard great things about this one. Though I cannot say from personal experience. It should help you grow plenty of plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pretty good results with the Finnex fixtures. Don't hesitate to search for reviews.


----------

